
What certifications are good to have and worth my time perusing? - Xarzu
What certifications are good to have and worth my time perusing? I am looking to add such things to my resume to make it stand out. I am a software engineer with experience in C#. I am also interested in JavaScript Frameworks and SQL.<p>PluralSight has come recommendations,  but I want to know what YOU think.  I  am not here to advertise for PluralSight and, besides, I do not agree with what they recommend since I have never heard of some of the technologies that they mention.<p>Here is my opinion.  First and foremost I think should be JavaScript as far as important languages to master.  What sort of certifications are there for demonstrating knowledge of JavaScript.  My next post I am going to make is going to be asking what JavaScript books or instructional sources would you recommend.<p>For fun, I have had a look at what Plural Site and Udemy has to offer.  I ran a search on Udemy for &quot;Certification&quot;  There seems to be a lot of practice certicationi exams for &quot;Scrun Master&quot;.  I did not konw that was even a thing.  Is it?<p>Speaking of Udemy: maybe I should just take a few corses there and put on my resume that I took the course.  I wonder if Udemy offers some sort of verification that one takes a course.
======
sigmaprimus
MIT offers a few courses that you can audit for free and or get a certificate
for a minimal fee.

Not so sure if they offer any on Java but they offer a few Python courses so
you might want to consider that.

If your already proficient in C# its mostly just a matter of syntax to learn a
new language anyways.

